# Stone Sour



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sure there's a few fans on here so thought I'd share the new Stone Sour video.

Another cracker! :thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Going to see them and papa roach December 10th. 
Another pretty damn good album!


----------

